# Esophageal spasm?



## JRDDRDEMR (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello, all. I was in the hospital recently because I had chest pains and thought it was a heart issue. (I'm a 62 year old female). As it turns out, they did discover I have a slight problem with my left ventricle, but my cardiologist thinks the pain (rather severe) may actually be due to an esophageal spasm. He put me on nitrostat (same medicine used by those experiencing angina). He referred me to a gastroenterologist, but it will be over a month before I can get an appointment. I'd be interested in hearing if others have experienced the painful symptoms I've experienced. This pain doesn't seem to be triggered by anything I eat. Sometimes I won't have it for several days. It seems to be triggered by exercise, but not always. If I walk briskly or vacuum I may get an "attack," but sometimes I can do these things and no pain at all. I don't suffer from stomach upset or pain. Thanks for any info on helpful home remedies. I'd be interested in hearing your experience with this condition.


----------

